# Ypm/mph?



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

How do you calculate ypm into mph? Example 1413.804 ypm is how many mph?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Josepe said:


> How do you calculate ypm into mph? Example 1413.804 ypm is how many mph?


Multiply the ypm speed by 3, then multiply that number by 60, then divide that number by 5,280, and that will give you the speed in mph.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

1413 ypm = 48.17 mph.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

1760 ypm = 60 mph


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What? That doesn't make any sense, haha. But the answer you got is almost the same as mine.


1760 yards in a mile, 60 minutes in an hour.

YPM divided by 1760 to get miles per minute, then multiply that number by 60 to get miles per hour.


48.20 MPH.


Edit: OHHH wait I see what you did. You went into feet. Confusing.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

1413ypm=48.17 mph


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

1413 X 60 =84780 divided by 1760 = 48.17 MPH


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks all, I know how to do it now!


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

To Get yards per min.

1760xdistance/min=YPM

Distance x 60/min = MPH


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_calculator.htm


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Josepe....Here is an easdy way to remember.....1177 Ypm = 40 MPH.....Add 150 YPM to get the 45 MPH speed... add 300 YPM = 50 MPH (1477 YPM).....etc...OR...You can DEDUCT 150 YPM etc...Every 30 YPM = 1 MPH.....So you really don`t need a calculator...Just remember 1177 ypm = 40 mph......

So lets say your birds flys 1755 ypm....Every 30 YPM = 1 MPH....I would do this in my head....600 YPM + 1177 = 1777 YPM....I just added 20 MPH to the 40 MPH (1177ypm)....To get the answer which is close enough @ 60mph......Alamo


----------



## fraxinus (Sep 8, 2011)

*Y.P.M to M.P.H*

Dont worry how to work it out, go to this site for free Windows Racing Pigeon software including Velocity Calculators, Composition of Grains calculator etc.
www.gurnay.co.uk
Rob Frayne


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Just multiply it by 0.03409 
(same as multiplying by 60 then dividing by 1760, but easier to remember  )


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.Got my answer in the first few posts.Vary simple.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When you *don`t *have a calculator,or pencil and paper,you can`t beat my way...Alamo

PS: Been doing it this way for 20+years....And I can have an answer FASTER then someone with a calculator...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Alamo said:


> When you *don`t *have a calculator,or pencil and paper,you can`t beat my way...Alamo
> 
> PS: Been doing it this way for 20+years....And I can have an answer FASTER then someone with a calculator...


Dont need a calculator or pen & paper, lol

But for those that cant count quickly, 

if you want to approximate QUICKLY, just multiply by 34 then move decimal point back 3 places (calculation will only be about .002% out)


----------

